# Kranke Forelle essbar?



## Mukalu (19. August 2012)

hallo,

ich war gestern am Forellenpuff und habe eine goldene Lachsforelle eingefangen.
Ich hab sie schon vom weiten gesehen, die ist gradezu aufs Ufer zugeschwommen und ich hab sie bei ca 15cm Wassertiefer einfach mit dem Kescher rausgeholt.

Das ist ja schon ein Zeichen das irgendwas nicht in Ordnung sein kann, sie hat sich zwar im Kescher gewehrt, aber als ich sie dann in den Setzkescher packte, schwamm sie nach wenigen Minuten dann mit dem Bauch nach oben und die Atmung wurde zunehmend langsamer.
Ich hab sie dann abgestochen um Ihr Leid zu ersparen.

Jetzt hab ich sie zuhause im Kühlschrank und wollte sie eigentlich in Salzkruste backen, aber meine Freundin ekelt sich davor und ich bin auch ein wenig skeptisch wenn sie krank sein sollte.

Hat jemand ne Idee warum die Forelle das getan hat, vielleicht irgendeine Krankheit? Und kann man die denoch essen?
Übrigens wurde sie am selben Tag im See erst eingesetzt


----------



## Matu1986 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forelle essbar?*

Fahr mal Spaßes halber zu deinem Teich/See und halte ein Thermometer rein...
Nein jetzt mal ehrlich die wird einfach bei dem Wetter auf Grund der  Tatsache weil Heiß und kein  Sauerstoff das zeitliche gesegnet haben.Dann kommt noch dabei das man die Forelle wahrscheinlich in  nem Eimer zum Wasser  befördert hat.Ich denke das regt den Kreislauf gut an und Sauerstoff  verbrauch auf Hochtouren.Als untrainierter gehst du ja auch  nicht im Himalaja(Keine Ahnung ob man das so schreibt)  Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## Mukalu (19. August 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forelle essbar?*

Der Teich ist aber bis zu 10Meter tief...also Kalte stellen hätte sie dort finden können. Ich hoffe auch das es nur am Transport lag.

Noch was vergessen, beim Ausnehmen haben wir auch Roben gefunden...ist sie dadurch vielleicht zusätzlich gefährdet gewesen?


----------



## Matu1986 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forelle essbar?*

Und irgendwie hab ich gemerkt das ich gar nicht geantwortet habe.
Ich würde Sie zubereiten,sofern du Sie  nach dem töten nicht für 6Std in die Sonne gelegt hast.


----------



## Matu1986 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forelle essbar?*

Das mit den Rogen ist mir beim letzten mal angeln auch aufgefallen.Die Eier sind noch im anfangsstadium aber vorhanden.Selbst wenn das Teil 100meter tief wäre.Die Forelle kennt doch nur die 2 meter vom HälterBecken.Ist die direkt nach dem setzen oben rum gepaddelt?
Bei so nem Wetter setzt der Teichbetreiber bei mir bei dem Wetter keine Großforellen.Weil drei von vier mit dem Kescher gefangen werden bevor Sie abnippeln.


----------



## Mukalu (19. August 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forelle essbar?*

Das kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber normal setzt er sie in den Morgenstunden und Goldforellen wurden nur FR und SA gesetzt und ich war SA um 17Uhr da und hab sie um 18 Uhr ca gefangen.

Ich hab sie nach dem Abstechen in ein Nasses Handtuch gewickelt und dann in eine mit Kühlakkus bestückte Kühlbox gesteckt. Nach 2 Stunden habe ich sie dann ausgenommen weil wir die ganze Nacht bleiben wollten und ich nicht wollte das die Organe anfangen zu Faulen. Außerdem haben wir sie 4 stunden nach dem fang jemanden mitgegeben der sie dann in den Tiefkühler gesteckt hat. Da hab ich sie dann heute morgen um ca 6 Uhr rausgenommen und seitdem liegt sie im Kühlschrank den ich auf maximum gestellt habe.

Sollte doch nen ziemlich frischen Fisch garantieren oder?


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forelle essbar?*



Mukalu schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber normal setzt er sie in den Morgenstunden und Goldforellen wurden nur FR und SA gesetzt und ich war SA um 17Uhr da und hab sie um 18 Uhr ca gefangen.
> 
> Ich hab sie nach dem Abstechen in ein Nasses Handtuch gewickelt und dann in eine mit Kühlakkus bestückte Kühlbox gesteckt. Nach 2 Stunden habe ich sie dann ausgenommen weil wir die ganze Nacht bleiben wollten und ich nicht wollte das die Organe anfangen zu Faulen. Außerdem haben wir sie 4 stunden nach dem fang jemanden mitgegeben der sie dann in den Tiefkühler gesteckt hat. Da hab ich sie dann heute morgen um ca 6 Uhr rausgenommen und seitdem liegt sie im Kühlschrank den ich auf maximum gestellt habe.
> 
> Sollte doch nen ziemlich frischen Fisch garantieren oder?


 


Bereite sie einfach zu. Ein Nachruf im Board ist garantiert.:m


----------



## smithie (19. August 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forelle essbar?*

eigentlich können "nur" 2 Sachen dem Menschen gefährlich werden:

Fischbandwurm (wenn der Fisch roh gegessen wird) und verdorbener Fisch.

Mir ist sonst keine Fischkrankheit bekannt, die auf den Menschen übertragbar ist.

Die Frage ist also: wie frisch war die Forelle?


----------



## Mukalu (20. August 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forelle essbar?*

Die Frischegarantie hab ich doch oben gegeben :q

Haben den Fisch zubereitet und er war super Lecker...einzig einige braune Punkte (ca 3mm Durchmesser) nach dem Abheben der Haut haben mich verunsichert. Die habe ich bislang noch bei keiner Forelle festgestellt. 

Aber wir leben noch nach wie vor #h


----------



## dosenelch (20. August 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forelle essbar?*



Mukalu schrieb:


> Der Teich ist aber bis zu 10Meter tief...also Kalte stellen hätte sie dort finden können. Ich hoffe auch das es nur am Transport lag.
> 
> Noch was vergessen, *beim Ausnehmen haben wir auch Roben gefunden...*ist sie dadurch vielleicht zusätzlich gefährdet gewesen?





Cool, eine Juristen fressende Forelle... Wenn das mal kein Reißer für die BLÖD Zeitung ist....:vik:


----------



## dosenelch (20. August 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forelle essbar?*



Mukalu schrieb:


> Die Frischegarantie hab ich doch oben gegeben :q
> 
> Haben den Fisch zubereitet und er war super Lecker...einzig einige braune Punkte (ca 3mm Durchmesser) nach dem Abheben der Haut haben mich verunsichert. Die habe ich bislang noch bei keiner Forelle festgestellt.
> 
> Aber wir leben noch nach wie vor #h




Du sagst es. NOCH...#h:q


----------



## kaipiranja (21. August 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forelle essbar?*



Mukalu schrieb:


> Die Frischegarantie hab ich doch oben gegeben :q
> 
> Haben den Fisch zubereitet und er war super Lecker...einzig einige braune Punkte (ca 3mm Durchmesser) nach dem Abheben der Haut haben mich verunsichert. Die habe ich bislang noch bei keiner Forelle festgestellt.
> 
> Aber wir leben noch nach wie vor #h



 Ich kann deine Unsicherheit gut nachvollziehen, finde aber dass du gut entschieden hast. Man sollte zuerst auf sein Gefühl hören, wenn du aufgrund irgendwelcher Merkmale der Meinung bist das du sie nicht essen möchtest – dann tue es auch nicht. Wenn du dir Unsicher bist, dann frag andere Angelkollegen  (wie hier im Forum getan), es wird dir helfen wenn du wieder in so eine Situation kommen wirst. Höre aber nicht auf Menschen die sich nicht damit auskennen, sie verlassen sich auf das was du ihnen zu trägst und reagieren entsprechend …z.B. mit Ekel 

  Wie schon erwähnt gibt es nur wenige Sachen die überhaupt bedenklich sind. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren  nur ein einziges Mal einen Fisch nicht verwertet – einen Barsch, der eine ältere Verletzung am Rücken hatte, die das Umliegende Fleisch verändert hat.  Zusätzlich hatte er Nematoden  (ich denke geschwächt durch die Verletzung war er entsprechend anfälliger)

  Gruss, Kai


----------



## Karpfen10000 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Kranke Forelle essbar?*

Kannste essen!


----------

